# Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...



## Wanderfisch (3. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen, 
nachdem ich nun einige Zeit hier im Forum aktiv war, musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich ich wohl einen eigenen Thread erstellen werden muß.

Vorgeschichte; 
ich war im letzten Sommer in Finnland Rucksackwandern. Da ich privat diverses an Angelerfahrung habe hatte ich Rollen und Zubehör von einem Bekannten ausgeliehen und beschloß dort mir eigenes Equipment zuzulegen.
In einem kleinen muckeligen Laden ließ ich mich von einer "Guideline Expedition" überzeugen. Nachdem sie mir auch brav einen akzeptablen Hecht jagde, war das Feuer entfacht und ich werde bei uns im Dorf den nächstmöglichen Angelschein machen.
Nun bin ich motiviert, habe einen Rute, den geliehenen Kram zurückgegeben, und brauche quasi alles...
Was ich von mir weiß:
Ich möchte auf Räuber spinnfischen und habe die kleine Wanderrute mit der ich eigenltich zufrieden bin. Nun zu den vielen Fragen (die sich nicht bereits aus der Vorrede ergaben)...
Was sagt die Gemeinde zu der Rute?
Welche Rolle würdet ihr empfehlen?
Welche Schnur wäre ein gutes, passendes Zusammenspiel? 
Alles in Allem suche ich eine Ausrüstung die leicht ist, wunderbar in Wanderrucksäcken untergebracht werden kann...
Herzlichen Dank bereits für die Antworten.


----------



## Steffe (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Hab die Rute mal schnell gegoogelt, da gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen. Du musst konkreter werden: Welche Serie und welche Ausführung/Wurfgewicht. http://www.guideline.no/9SVTFlI56n_...705hRjG4l.ips?template=engWebshop;pagesize=12 

Ich nehme an, Räuber heißt für dich kleine bis mittlere Hechte, Zander und Barsch vom Ufer aus an überschaubaren Seen?


----------



## Wanderfisch (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Moin, 
ich fürchte mal, dass es keine aktuelle Generation ist, ich finde sie aber noch auf einer Norwegischen Seite:
http://www.sportsbutikken.no/haspelstang-guideline-expedition-7-fot-2-12-gram_27722p.html
Dort steht nicht viel, aber ich denke das Wichtigste: 7-12g, 7 Fuss lang. Für mich hatte sie den Vorteil, dass sie in vier Teile zerlegt wird und somit schick klein wird. Kann es sein, dass es sie nicht wirklich in Deutschland gibt? Finde sie zumindest auf keiner deutschen Seite... Mikrohersteller?
Ja, mit Räubern meine ich "Zwei-Personen-essbare Größen" an Zander, Barsch, Hecht... und aus Versehen mal Sonstiges... Vielleicht auch mal ein Forellchen... 
Könnte ich nicht mit der gleichen Rute auch vom Boot aus jagen?


----------



## Michael.S (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Wenn du was ganz kleines für den Rucksack willst kann ich die Shimano Exage Minitele empfehlen , habe die selber und die ist aufgrund ihres Packmaßes meine meistgefischte Rute , die ist Top  https://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Exage...detail-softlines&pd_rd_r=NVZGJWVTF3YTYBWPM277


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Hallo Wanderfisch,
eine 7-12g Rute ist eine klassische Barsch-/Forellenrute mit der man leichte Köder fischt. Das Ködergewicht ist es dann letztlich auch, was den Einsatzzweck begrenzt (nicht unbedingt die Größe der zu erwartenden Fische).

Dazu passt eine Rolle in der Größe 1000 oder 2000 aus dem mittleren Preisbereich. Zum Beispiel eine Quantum Escalade 1120 oder eines der gefühlt 4000 anderen Modelle die als Spinnrolle in der Preisklasse zwischen 50€ und 100€ angeboten werden  

Die meisten Angler nehmen zum Spinnfischen Geflechtschnüre, da diese nur eine minimale Dehnung haben und somit einen absolut perfekten Kontakt zum Köder ermöglichen und man beim Anhieb recht viel Kraft auf den Haken bringt - dieser Vorteil ist zugleich auch der Nachteil, keine Dehnung heißt auch recht wenig Pufferwirkung und gerade bei Fischen mit weichen Mäulern (Barsche) oder Fischen die im Drill recht wild sind (Forellen / Hechte) kann es auch Sinn machen eine Monofile Schnur zu nehmen. Diese ist bedeutend günstiger und verzeiht im Drill mehr Fehler. Das ist wie fast alles bei Angelgerät: Geschmacksache! 

Die Schnur (egal ob Geflochten oder Monofil) sollte bei der Kombo so ca. 6kg tragen. Bei Geflochtener steht das bei Durchmessern von ca. 0,10mm auf der Packung, bei Monofiler bei Durchmessern von ca. 0,25mm. 

Mein Tipp:
Mach dir mit dieser Rute eine schöne Kombo fürs leichte Spinnfischen fertig. Es wird eh nicht lange dauern, und du wirst dir weitere Ruten und Rollen anschaffen


----------



## Wanderfisch (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Danke Michael, die Exage wäre auch eine gute Version gewesen; 
ist nun aber meine Käse oder wie statte ich sie aus damit sie den Bedingungen entsprechend, das Optimum darstellt?


----------



## Wanderfisch (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Die Escalade ist ja nicht einmal schwer... wäre also eine echte Option; ich habe mir heute eine 2500er angesehen, eine Daiwa Certate oder so; ist die für die Rute also Unfug bzw. wollte mir der nette Händler hier am Ort nur etwas teureres verkaufen, oder wäre sie passig? Gefährde ich die Rute in irgendeiner Weise wenn ich damit auch nach Hechten Ausschau halte, oder kann ich basierend auf dem geringen WG nur kleine Köder und somit zu kleine Hechte jagen? Was genau bedeuten die Zahlen an den Rollen ? also die 1000, 2000, 2500 etc? Für Forellen wäre sie also gut; Forelle bedeutet Posenangeln im meisten Fall? ...


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*



> Was genau bedeuten die Zahlen an den Rollen ? also die 1000, 2000, 2500 etc?


Das sind Größenangaben. 1000 ist klein - 10.000 ist groß. Wie so ziemlich alles in der Angelwelt ist das aber nicht genormt. Die Wurfgewichtsangaben auf Ruten übrigens auch nicht, genauso wenig wie die Durchmesser und Tragkraft-Angaben von Schnüren  

Eine 2500er Daiwa Certate geht wahrscheinlich auch. Kleinere Rollen sind meistens leichter und haben eben genau diesen Vorteil. Größere Rollen sind schwerer, haben aber auch einen größeren Spulendurchmesser und bringen damit theoretisch mehr Wurfweite. Wenn eine Rute stark zur Kopflastigkeit neigt, kann eine schwerere Rolle gut dabei helfen, ihr eine optimale Ausgewogenheit zu verschaffen. Alles ist relativ  

Ich persönlich kaufe mir bei den leichteren Angelarten eher günstige Rollen - und sehe wenig Grund dafür hier auf die Oberklasse zurückzugreifen. Die Belastungen sind ja doch eher überschaubar. 
Außer man hat Freude daran und kann es sich leisten - denn Spaß machen richtig hochwertige Rollen natürlich schon. 



> Gefährde ich die Rute in irgendeiner Weise wenn ich damit auch nach Hechten Ausschau halte, oder kann ich basierend auf dem geringen WG nur kleine Köder und somit zu kleine Hechte jagen?



Du kannst mit der Rute nur kleine bzw. leichte Köder werfen und führen. Deshalb kann da aber auch ein größerer Fisch einsteigen, das passiert gar nicht so selten. Die Rute geht dann halt soweit in die Knie, wie es deine Bremseinstellung zulässt. Brechen oder kaputt gehen tut die Rute dabei nicht. Du hast mit einer leichten Rute, einem Fisch halt nicht viel entgegenzusetzen und es dauert länger bis du ihn müde gedrillt hast. Je länger der Drill dauert, desto höher ist dann theoretisch auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich der Fisch vom Haken befreien kann. 

Forellen kann man sowohl mit der Pose und einem Naturköder (z.B. Wurm) oder aber auch mit Kunstködern z.B. einem Spinner beangeln. Deine Rute wäre für die Angelei mit Spinner ideal, du darfst sie aber auch straffrei zum Posenangeln missbrauchen


----------



## Wanderfisch (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Na das sind ja schon gute Auskünfte, danke soweit; 
spinnerei finde ich super, mache ich regelmäßig .
Mit welchem Gewicht spinnt man denn mit der Rute so? 8-10g?

Also dazu noch zwei spannende Fragen, worauf sollte ich achten, wenn ich eine Rolle in die Hand nehme? Benötige ich eine Ersatzspule für alternative Schnur? Worauf achte ich bei der Schnur? Was für Schnürlein werden von euch so geliebt?


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*



Wanderfisch schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gewicht spinnt man denn mit der Rute so? 8-10g?


Kommt drauf an, wie sie ausfällt  Aber kleinere Wobbler, Spinner und Gummifische mit Köpfen bis 5 oder 7g sollten damit gut machbar sein. 



Wanderfisch schrieb:


> Also dazu noch zwei spannende Fragen, worauf sollte ich achten, wenn ich eine Rolle in die Hand nehme? Benötige ich eine Ersatzspule für alternative Schnur? Worauf achte ich bei der Schnur? Was für Schnürlein werden von euch so geliebt?



Wenn du die Rolle in die Hand nimmst, solltest du darauf achten, dass sie dir "gut liegt", dass dir der Kurbelknauf schön in der Hand liegt. Beim Drehen sollte sie nicht schleifen und auch keine sonstigen ungesunden Geräusche machen. Außerdem soll sie stabil sein, es sollte nix klappern. Aber mach dich da nicht verrückt. Mittleweile sind die Rollen selbst im mittleren Preisbereich meistens so gut, dass du die nahezu ewig fischen kannst. 

Tja, welche Schnur soll man kaufen? 
Auch Geschmacksache. Nahezu alle Schnüre die du im Laden zu kaufen bekommst sind absolut brauchbar. Nimm eine aus dem mittleren Preisbereich, damit wirst du normal recht gut fahren.


----------



## Hochlandrind (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Hallo Wanderfisch und herzlich willkommen,

mir ging bzw. geht es ähnlich wie Dir. Ich habe den Fischereischein im November gemacht und war schier erschlagen von der Ausrüstungsfrage.
Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite (mir hat sie jedenfalls etwas geholfen):

http://elite-fishing.de/abkurzungen-von-ruten-rollen/


----------



## Wanderfisch (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Motivierter Jungangler mit zu vielen Fragen...*

Herzlichen Dank soweit, die Seite ist soweit schlicht aber gut.


----------

